# 2 New Stokkebye Blends



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

I received 2 of the new Peter Stokkebye blends in an order yesterday, and believe both will prove to be popular.

The first, (Stokkebye Bullseye Flake) is a Virginia Perique blend that was pressed into rolls and after a period of aging, sliced into round medalions. The aroma reminded me a bit of a tin of Fillmore I recieved last week that must have been tinned and dropshipped from Cornell & Diehl the same day. Wet and green to say the least, but back to the aroma, both had the sweet aroma of freshly cut hay. The Bullseye Flake was dry enough to smoke so I rubbed out a couple of the cute little medallions and not wanting to take any chances, stuffed it in my Brebbia Lectura churchwarden. The tobacco lit easily and was surprised that some of the sweet aroma of freshly cut grass came through in the smoke. I would have preferred a little more Perique, but it was there, in the background. In fact nothing really dominated, which in a way is a big plus. As I can best remember it only required one re-lite and only a few small bits of tobacco remained. Like Fillmore, this blend will probably also improve with age, although I'll probably have this smoked before it can age all that long.p This is a good VaPer, and can be smoked right away without any need for drying.:tu Recommended

The second tobacco, (Swiss Delight) is an aromatic derived from Virginia and Kentucky leaf that from the Stokkebye discription is heavily cased. I simply didn't find it to be. There is a sweetness to it, but by no means overpowering. To me, the predominate flavor was of chocolate (and I love chocolate) with some spicy flavoring in the background. The blend burned very cool for an aromatic, and reach the bottom of my meer without a relite. This would be an ideal blend for someone just beginning their pipe smoking career. I really don't think I could get it to produce any tongue burn if I tried. This blend is not all about flavorings as the taste of tobacco comes through loud and clear and would say that anyone who enjoys a good aromatic at a very good price (on sale) might want to give this one a try.:tu Recommended 

F. Prefect


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

If the bullseye is Luxury Bullseye, I just tried some last week and ordered a half pound of it. I like it very much. It has the best of both worlds: 1. the nice aromatica flavor of cavendish 2. the spicyness of perique (I didnt realize it was perique)

It is also very well aged.

I also received a sample of Stockbye black curant, and I liked it as well. A heavy cavendish blend, very sweet. I ordered some to determine if I really like it. My first impressions were very good.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

nougat or ps 24 is very good if you like ps or ya might try black and burley by ps its great and smokes very dry and a cinch to keep lit


----------

